# HTML-Mails mit Mutt + .mailcap richtig anzeigen lassen

## rogge

Hier ist eine kleine Anleitung für alle die wie ich ziemlich verzweifelt versucht haben

Mutt beizubringen HTML-Mails korrekt anzuzeigen.

Der gängige Tipp ist folgender (Eintrag in die ~/.mailcap):

```

text/html; /usr/bin/links -dump '%s'; copiousoutput; description=HTML Text; nametemplate=%s.html

```

Damit versucht Mutt Mails mit text/html-MIME-Type durch 'links' anzeigen zu lassen.

Für 'links' könnt ihr auch den Browser eures Vertrauens einsetzen (w3m, lynx, ...).

Lynx kann man zusätzlich noch die Option '-force-html' übergeben. Damit wird die

HTML-Interpreation erzwungen, egal was es eigentlich für ein MIME-Type ist.

'copiousoutput' sorgt dafür das der Inhalt inline angezeigt wird und kein neues

Fenster/Terminal genutzt wird. Fall man das doch möchte kann das durch den

Zusatz von 'needsterminal' erzwingen.

'description' ist nicht zwingend, aber selbsterklärend.

Zusätzlich musste ich noch folgendes in meine ~/.muttrc eintragen:

```

alternative_order text/enriched text/plain text/html

auto_view text/html

```

Die erste Zeile ist für Mails mit gemischtem MIME-Type, sie sorgt für eine entsprechende

Sortierung.

Die zweite Zeile sorgt für ein automatisches Anzeigen der HTML-Inhalte. Dies könnte man

noch durch andere MIME-Types erweitern, je nach Bedarf.

Hier ist meine komplette ~/.mailcap :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> text/plain; less '%s'; needsterminal
> 
> application/x-troff-man; /usr/bin/nroff -mandoc -Tlatin1; copiousoutput; print=/usr/bin/nroff -mandoc -Tlatin1 | print text/plain:-
> ...

 

und meine ~/.muttrc hat folgende Inhalte:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> my_hdr from: ***@***.**
> 
> my_hdr Organization: ******
> ...

 

So, ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

MfG, rogge

PS: http://ssl.schlittermann.de/pipermail/lug-dd/2003-December/064488.html

----------

